# تقنية رائدة لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي (تقنية mbbr )



## Aleya (30 أغسطس 2009)

أعزائي المهندسين:

منذ أكثر من عام بدأت العمل مع شركة مختصة بالخدمات البيئية وتطبق تقنية الغشاء الحيوي المتحرك mbbr لمعالجة مياه الصرف الصحي والصناعي( وهي تقنية نرويجية سويدية) وقد قدمت عدة محطات في منطقة الخليج العربي , لقد تعرفت على هذه التقنية وزرت عدة محطات صغيرة وكبيرة وصدقت حينها أن هنالك فعلا تقنيات رائدة في مجال معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي حيث لم أضطر للإستحمام بعد تلك الزيارات كما كان يحدث عند زيارتنا لأي محطة معالجة في بلدنا الأم تعمل بالحمأة المنشطة.

لذلك ها أنا أدعو المهتمين بدراسة هذه التقنية وتطبيقها في بلداننا العربية لما توفره من مساحات ومشاكل في التشغيل والصيانة تجعلها كما قال الأوربيون عنها (سحر تقنيات المعالجة).
إنني مستعدة لتزويدكم بكل المعلومات اللازمة عن هذه التقنية وأتمنى من كل قلبي أن تجد هذه التقنية حقها وطريقها في المنطقة العربية.

يهمني أن تبقى مساحاتنا خضراء
ولكم شكري وتقديري


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكى الله خيرا
وياريت تبدأى فى تفاصيل التقنيه
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kadhim ali (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
هل بالمكان توضيح هذه التقنية او اسمها بالانكليزية بالكامل او الشركات المنتجة لها وشكرا


----------



## نسائم (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورة اخت Aleya عالطرح الجميل
اخدنا مساق اختياري بالجامعة يتكلم عن هذه التقنية الجديدة و فعلا كان الموضوع ممتع و يستحق الدراسة و البحث و التطبيق كما قمنا بزيارة لاحدى محطات تنقية المياه التي تستخدم هذه الطريقة و لدي بعض الصور قد اطرحها لكم ان اردتم
و اسمحيلي ان اضيف على كلامك توضيح للفكرة التي تقوم عليها تقنية membrane tech. فهي عبارة عن اغشية خاصة تكون ملفوفة بشكل اسطواني تسمح بمرور الماء من خلالها و تحجز الجزيئات و المواد الغير مرغوب بوجودها في الماء و هذه الاسطوانات محددة بعمر معين اظنه لا يتجاوز ال6 او 8 سنوات حيث يتم استبدالها بعد هذه الفترة بسهولة ،و يراعى في استخدامها خلو الماء من العوالق و الجسيمات الكبيرة التي تسد المسامات و تثبط عمل الغشاء كما يراعى خلوها من البكتيريا او الاحياء التي قد تتغذى عليها و هذا يعتمد على نوع الغشاء المستخدم و المادة المصنوع منها

اعتذر على الاطالة


----------



## Aleya (31 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزتي نسائم:
إن تقنية الغشاء الحيوي المتحرك (MBBR) هي تقنية مختلفة عن تقنية (MBR) حيث الأخيرة كما قلت أغشية ثابتة وتفصل الملوثات عن المياه ولكن هذه التقنية مختلفة وعمرها أكثر من 20 سنة . ها أنا أرسل بعض تفاصيل هذه التقنية و هذا رابط الشركة http://www.anoxkaldnes.com/

وصف نظام أم بي بي آر:

إن أهم جزء من هذا النظام هي المادة الحاملة المصنوعة من البلاستيك عالي الكثافة .كما أن تصميم شبكة التهوية والمناخل والعناصر الأخرى المكونة لهذا النظام كلها تلعب دورا مهما في تكوين هذه التقنية ككل.
إن مياه الصرف التي تم تصفيتها وإزالة الرواسب منها تتجه إلى مفاعل أم بي بي آر حيث يتكون الغشاء الحيوي على الحوامل البلاستيكية وهذا الغشاء الحيوي يقوم بدوره بهضم الملوثات في المياه,إن هذه الملوثات التي يجب إزالتها من المياه كي تتم المعالجة تعتبر الغذاء للكائنات الدقيقة التي تشكل الغشاء الحيوي, لذلك فإن تصميم المادة الحاملة للغشاء الحيوي تعتبر عاملا مهما من ناحية تأمين وصول الغذاء والأكسجين للكائنات الدقيقة بشكل طبيعي.
إن حجم الكتلة الحيوية بحد ذاته يعتمد على حمولة التدفق ومدة البقاء في الحوض.إن هذا النظام سهل الصيانة والتشغيل بالمقارنة مع التقنيات الأخرى لأن الحوامل البيولوجية متحركة بشكل دائم ولا تتأثر بكمية المواد العالقة. إن شبكة التهوية في هذا النظام تؤمن الأكسجين الازم للغشاء الحيوي بالإضافة إلى تأمين الطاقة الكافية لتحريك المواد الحاملة وبقائها معلقة ومتحركة داخل المفاعل. وبما أن الكائنات الدقيقة معلقة على سطح الحوامل البلاستيكية فلا ضرورة هنا لخط إعادة الحمأة.
تتدفق المياه التي تم معالجتها في المفاعل عبر الشبك إلى المرسبات لفصل الحمأة. إن عمل الشبك هنا هو ضمان بقاء المادة الحاملة داخل المفاعل.


في المرة القادمة أعطي تفاصيل أكثر، ولكن لم أستطع إدراج أي صورة مساعدة.

أتمنى أن تفيدكم هذه المعلومات

تحياتي


----------



## نسائم (31 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك عزيزتي Aleya على الايضاح . ساكون بانتظار معلومات اوفى لاكتمال الصورة 
فقد تشكلت لدي الان فكرة بسيطة اعذريني ان كنت متسرعة لكن اريد لو توضحي لنا اكثر 
يعني نفهم من كلامك ان هذه التقنية تخلصنا من المواد العضوية فقط و بذلك فهي تعتبر مرحلة من عدة مراحل تشتمل عليها عملية تنقية المياه؟ لكن اين ياتي ترتيبها بين المراحل المتتالية في عملية التنقية و ما مدى فعاليتها؟


----------



## المهندسه ليى (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع وياريت توضيح اكثر مع المخططات 
تحياتي


----------



## بو ضاري (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع جدا رائع وناطرين توضيحات اكثر


----------



## Aleya (1 سبتمبر 2009)

أعزائي :

كما تعلمون فإن أي محطة معالجة تحوي المراحل التالية:

•	المعالجة الأولية: التصفية وإزالة الرواسب.
•	المعالجة البيولوجية : تقنية الغشاء الحيوي المتحرك(أم بي بي آر) .
•	معالجة الحمأة: نزع الماء والمعالجة الهوائية.

إذا فإن تقنية الغشاء الحيوي أم بي بي آر هي مرحلة من مراحل المعالجة.

إن تقنية الغشاء الحيوي المتحرك هي اختراع بارع يعتمد على مبادئ تقنية الغشاء الحيوي بالإضافة للاستفادة من مميزات تقنية الحمأة المنشطة و مميزات تقنية الغشاء الحيوي مع قدرتها على تخطي مشاكل هذه التقنيات
لقد تم تطوير هذه التقنية في النروج من قبل شركة أنوكس كالدنس ( لقد أرسلت موقع هذه الشركة في الرسالة السابقة حيث يمكنكم رؤية صور توضيحية) بالتعاون مع معهد الأبحاث سنتف النرويجي وهي مناسبة لكل أنواع المياه العادمة من صرف صحي بلدي أو صرف صناعي , وهي مناسبة للمعالجة البيولوجية وإزالجة النتروجين. 

المكونات الأساسية لنظام أم بي بي آر:
•	المادة الحاملة
•	شبكة التهوية
•	الشبك
•	أبعاد المفاعل
•	نظام التزويد بالهواء

سأرسل تفاصيل هذه المكونات في الرسالة القادمة.

تحياتي


----------



## Aleya (1 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.environment.ae/html/sewage-treatment-recycling.html

هذه الشركة المنفذة في الشرق الأوسط و أفريقيا

لا أعرف كيف أرسل الصور والمخططات؟؟؟؟


----------



## صفوان اصف (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اذا ممكن تعطينا نتاج تحليل المياه بأستخدم هذه التقنيه
وهل من الممكن اعادة استخدام المياه المعالجه لغير اغراض الري


----------



## مناف المهندس (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للاخت عليا على الموضوع 

تحياتي لك


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 سبتمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم _
_ممكن توضيح اكثر _
_وهل ممكن ان يكون مشابه الى _
_معالجه مياه مصافي النفط _
_مع الشكر_​


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرأ على المعلومة الهامة .....
نسعى إلى التعرف إلى المزيد من الطرق الفنية الحديثة لمعالجة المياه ، كما نحب أن نبتكر طرقاً بأنفسنا .....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

أظن أن هذه الطريقة ربما أعرفها : وهي الطريقة الحيوية ذات السرير المتحرك ...


----------



## Aleya (6 سبتمبر 2009)

إليكم بعض المعلومات الاضافية حول مكونات النظام, وسأرسل التحليل المخبري للمياه الناتجة قريبا:

المكونات الأساسية لنظام أم بي بي آر:
•	المادة الحاملة
•	شبكة التهوية
•	الشبك
•	أبعاد المفاعل
•	نظام التزويد بالهواء

المادة الحاملة:
إن هذه المواد هي العنصر الأساسي في تصميم وتشغيل نظام أم بي بي آر. حيث أن معالجة كل نوع من أنواع مياه الصرف تتطلب نوع مختلف من المادة الحاملة , مثلا, إن المياه الملوثة بشكل كبيرتحتاج لتشكل الكتلة الحيوية بفاعلية كبيرة , وإذا كانت هنالك ألياف كثيرة في المياه فهي تحتاج لمواد حاملة بأبعاد هندسية مناسبة , أما في حالة إزالة النتروجين فإن الكائنات الدقيقة هنا تنمو ببطء وبالتالي نحتاج لمادة حاملة تحمي هذه الكائنات الدقيقة.
إن التصميم الأمثل للمادة الحاملة يجب أن يحقق:
•	السطح المحمي أكبر ما يمكن حيث يمكن للغشاء الحيوي أن ينمو.
•	يسمح للهواء بالنفاذ دون تشكل مناطق تفاعل لا هوائي.
•	أن تكون الكثافة مناسبة بحيث يتحقق امتزاج كامل بكافة الظروف و الأوقات.
•	غير قابل للانسداد.
•	أن تتميز بامكانية تشكل الغشاء الحيوي عليها.
•	غير قابل للانحلال.
•	أن يكون طويل العمر.
لقد طورت شركة أنوكس كالدنس عدة أنواع من المواد الحاملة لتتناسب مع مختلف التطبيقات. وكل هذه الحوامل تتميز بسطح نوعي كبير من 600 إلى 1400 متر مربع لكل متر مكعب. ولقد تم تصنيع هذه المواد من مادة UHMWHDPE مع بعض الاضافات لتحسين تشكل الغشاء الحيوي عليها.

*نظام شبكة التهوية:*

يتم توزيع الهواء بواسطة شبكة توزيع تسمح بوصول الأكسجين مع التأكد من حدوث امتزاج كامل للمادة الحاملة داخل المفاعل.إن هذا النظام مصمم ليزود الغشاء الحيوي بفقاعات هواء صغيرة لتعزيز فعالية تشكل وانتقال المادة الحيوية. يتم تنفيذ الشبكة من الستاليس ستيل. ويجب تحقيق نسبة الاكسجين المنحل داخل المفاعل 2 جزء بالمليون طوال الوقت.

الشبك:
يتم تشكيل الشبك حسب كل حالة, وهو مصمم للعمل مع تدفقات عالية مع حد أدنى من الخسارة في الطاقة( رأسي). يتم ضخ الهواء بشكل يبعد المادة الحاملة عن الشبك بشكل مستمر مما يؤمن تنظيف مستمر للشبك وبالتالي يمنع انسداده، وهو مصنوع من الستاليس ستيل.
مفاعل أم بي بي آر:

يتم تصميم المفاعل بحيث يؤمن توزيع وخلط دائم وكامل للمادة الحاملة داخله, وذلك لتأمين أكبر كمية من الأكسجين الواصلة للغشاء الحيوي. حسب التصميم المطلوب والمساحة المتاحة يمكن تصميم المفاعل حتى ارتفاع 12 متر.
إن نسبة ملئ الحوض بالمادة الحاملة يختلف حسب كل حالة أيضا لتأمين مدة بقاء مناسبة لتشكل الكتلة الحيوية , إن مدة البقاء النموذجية في حوض المفاعل هي من 1 إلى 2 ساعة.
مميزات تقنية أم بي بي آر:
1.	حجم صغير:
a.	تحتاج مساحة أقل.
b.	كلفة استثمار أولية أقل.
2.	سهولة وثبات التشغيل:
a.	مرونة تجاه الاضطرابات في التدفق والحمولات المفاجئة.
b.	إعادة تشغيل سريعة بعد التوقف.
c.	لا انسدادات في الحوض المفاعل.
d.	لا مشاكل مع ترسب الحمأة.
e.	سهولة في الصيانة والتشغيل حيث يجب المحافظة على نسبة الاكسجين المنحل فقط, أما باقي القياسات مثل الكتلة الحيوية وما إلى هنالك فلا حاجة لقياسها ومراقبتها, لأن الكتلة الحيوية تتشكل من تلقاء ذاتها بكمية متناسبة مع حمولة الملوثات في المياه.
f.	لا حاجة لخط إعادة الحمأة على عكس التقنيات الخرى.
g.	إن المادة الحاملة مضمونة لمدة 15 سنة.
3.	مرونة التصميم:
a.	يمكن استخدام كل أشكال المفاعلات.
b.	يمكن الاسفادة من الأحواض الموجودة أصلا واستخدامها كمفاعل أم بي بي آر.
c.	سهولة التوسع في المستقبل.
d.	سهولة زيادة استطاعة المحطة من خلال زيادة نسبة الامتلاء بالمادة الحاملة.


----------



## Aleya (6 سبتمبر 2009)

عصام نورالدين قال:


> أظن أن هذه الطريقة ربما أعرفها : وهي الطريقة الحيوية ذات السرير المتحرك ...




معك حق هذه هي الطريقة .:56:


----------



## chem_eng73 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

والله مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الهام جعله الله في ميزان حسانتكم


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (6 سبتمبر 2009)

Uhmwhdpe ما المقصود اختى الكريمه بهذه الماده
ماذا تعنى
لكى منى كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## Aleya (7 سبتمبر 2009)

UHMWHDPE: هذا اسم المادة
(ultra-high-molecular-weight high-density polyethylene)


----------



## Aleya (7 سبتمبر 2009)

نتائج تحليل المياه الناتجة عن محطة تعمل بتقنية أم بي بي آر:
pH [email protected] 25" 8.1
B.O.D(. 5 daysin [email protected]" ) <5
Chemical Oxygen Demand (COD) mg/l  64
Total SuspendeSd olids mg/l <5
TotalD issolveSd [email protected] 1800C mg/l 135
Oil and Grease ( emulsified ) mg/l <5


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لكى اختى الكريمه


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع ممتاز*

مشكووووووووووووووورة علي هالموضوع الرائع

بالنسبة لارسال الصور والمخططات يمكن وضع الجميع في ملف word 
عن طريق ادراج صورة 
ثم اغلاق ملف ال word 
,,ومن ثم يتم رفع الملف الي احد مواقع المشاركة مثلا 
www.fileflyer.com 
وبعد اتمام عمليمة رفع الملف تحصلي علي رابط 
انسخيه وضعيه في الرساله 
واي شخص ممكن ينزل الملف باستخدام الرابط ده 

اسف للاطاله


----------



## Aleya (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخوة الأعزاء؛
http://www.fileflyer.com/view/1Peu3BX
هذا الرابط يمكنك تميل مقطع فيديو بعنوان AnoxKaldnes film 2004 
أتمنى أن تستفيدو منه و أرى تعليقاتكم حوله.

شكرا لك أخ أحمد على إفادتك لي 

تحياتي


----------



## Aleya (15 سبتمبر 2009)

صفوان اصف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اذا ممكن تعطينا نتاج تحليل المياه بأستخدم هذه التقنيه
> وهل من الممكن اعادة استخدام المياه المعالجه لغير اغراض الري



سلامات أخ صفوان :
بالنسبة لاستخدامات المياه : بالاضافة للري يمكن استخدامها في مياه شطف المراحيض( flashing) 
واستخدامها في أجهزة التبريد المركزي الذي يعتمد على تبريد المياه.
وهنالك بعض المواقع يستخدمونها لأغراض البناء والتشييد , 
وحسب المعالجة المتقدمة يمكنك الوصول إلى النوعية التي تريدها والاستخدام التي ترغب به للمياه 
ولكن كل هذا يلعب دور بالتكلفة.


----------



## Aleya (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مقارنة بين mbbr & mbr*

إخواني الأعزاء:
ها أنا أرفق بهذه الرسالة ملف قد يفيد من يهتم بتقنيات المعالجة وهي مقارنة بين تقنية (أم بي بي أر )وتقنية( أم بي آر)


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## احباب الله (16 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك يا اخت عليا وبارك الله بك زيدينا بالمعلومات


----------



## برج تقطير (24 أبريل 2010)

*هل هناك قائمة بالمحطات*

الاخت اليان

نشكر لك هذا الموضوع 
عندي طلب هل لديك قائمة بالمحطات التي طبقت هذه التقنية بمنطقة الخليج 
لانني ارغب في زيارتها والتعرف عن قرب للميزات هذه التقنية
[email protected]
مع شكري وتقديري


----------



## عبد العليم (4 مايو 2010)

شكرأ على المعلومات الهامة
بارك الله بكل من يعمل لنشر العلوم 
تحياتي


----------



## nesmah-89 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*أحياناً قد يكون مفاعل mbbr مقسماً لثلاث حجر لا تختلف عن بعضها من حيث التصميم ......فما الغاية من هذا التقسيم ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## husssein (5 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم الى كافة الأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل .......
أرجو مساعدتي بتزويدي بمعلومات تخص معالجة ميا الصرف الصحي و كذالك المياه الثقيلة مع أحدث الطرق المستخدمة لهذا الغرض مع التقدير , أخوك المهندس حسين


----------



## eng.Anas-1981 (9 مارس 2012)

*الزميلة العزيزة نسمة :*
السبب في تقسيم المفاعل إلى حجرتين هو زيادة فاعلية المعالجة عن طريق تأمين بيئات ملائمة لنمو الأفلام البيولوجية في كل حجرة 
فأثناء انتقال المياه من حجرة لأخرىتقل كمية الbod نتيجة أكسدة نسبة معينة من المواد العضوية وقد تصل قيمةالbod إلى 20 ملغ/ل بعد خروج المياه من المفاعل , وعند إعادة جزء من المياه الخارجة إلى بداية الحجرة الأولى في المفاعل يمكن أن تنخفض قيمة ال bod إلى 10 ملغ/ل


----------



## sayed piano (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود كمياء (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

شكر علىى المجهود الرائع ولو تم تزويدنا بكتب وتصميم لهذة الوحدات يكون افضل


----------



## kokzeng (8 أكتوبر 2012)

الشكر والتقدير الى جميع الاخوان في تقديم هذه المعلومات فقد قرأت جميع المعلومات والتعليقات واعطاني كثير من المعلومات القيمة بارك الله فيكم وزادكم علمأ ومعرفة
ما


----------



## محمد الواهبي (15 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكور


----------

